# Good Combination?



## dstones (Jul 5, 2011)

hello, i built my own 30 gallon aquarium mostly for a better space for my betta and 4 guppies which i've had from fry to live, and i am planning on making it a community tank, i was thinking of adding
-4 ghost shrimp
-4 tetras or platties (unsure of which or what kind yet) 
-2 ottos
would this be a good combination with my guppies and betta?
and comments, advice, or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tetras would be better as they are faster than the betta.Platies are brighter and may be a target.Same with the guppies,the betta may decide he wants to turn on them as they have long flowey colorful fins.the ghost shrimp will also become a potential snack for the betta.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Im guessing you already have the guppies with the betta? If thats the case then thats no problem.

I would suggest tetras over platies as well. Shrimp is a hit and miss with everyone with bettas, they will see them as a tasty snack or they might ignore them


----------



## dstones (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, this is what I ended up deciding on.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thats a decent selection, watch your guppies multiply ten fold over the next few months though as they breed like mad


----------



## fish5 (Sep 1, 2011)

if its a male betta put it in its own tank it will kill the others


----------

